#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [注意] 【壬辰龍年新春活動】永遠的拉丁名

## wingwolf

*第八站——*
離開充滿神秘氣氛的“巨石陣”，繼續在月之花海行進。
不遠處聚集了大群的動物，似乎是在進行什麽活動。
然而我還沒有成功擠入集會動物們的圈子，突然他們紛紛轉過頭來興奮地感歎：
“來了來了！終於等到了！”一只不知名的巨大動物一掌拍在我肩上。
“抱歉春節都結束那麽久才到達這裏。”我連忙掏出紅包。
可誰知對方對於紅包似乎並不十分期待，而是擺擺爪子表示：
“比起紅包，我們更期待謎題哦，那可是和我們自身關係也不一般的終極謎題哦！”
糟糕，突然有種不好的預感，該不會很難？

*規則：*
我想，不會有獸不知道所謂“拉丁名”是什麽意思吧？
實際上就是猜單詞，只不過猜的不是英文，而是拉丁文（也別想複雜了^^）
拉丁文字母和英文相同（因原本沒有的W在部分物種名稱中也會出現）
*直接回複字母於本主題內即可參與猜謎，猜中含有的字母後，首篇的題目會持續更新
若能直接猜出拉丁名，直接回複名稱即可
一旦猜出後，就更新新的名稱，繼續猜單詞~
猜單詞說到底也是大家一同找出正確答案的遊戲，因此不需要設置付費*
*因此允許回文只有一個字母（僅限於本串內）*
另外不管猜沒猜正確均有得分，因此隨意來猜吧！
如字母正確，則會更新標題（即在標題後加上最後一次更新時間）
所有已猜出的字母均會更新在題目下方
*一只獸一次只能猜一個字母，當有新的字母猜對，題目更新後（即標題顯示新的更新時間）
即可再次參與另外猜一個字母*
我盡量更新快一些

“那麽，開始吧！”這麽說著，第一只動物站了出來。似乎是在獸界十分常見的物種。

*第一題：Ｐａｎｔｈｅｒａ　ｔｉｇｒｉｓ*

解答表

    D  無 （戀風）
O  無 （黑月影狼） 
A  有！ （λύκος-雪狼‧白沫） 
N  有！ （破軍護狼） 
E  有！ （戀風） 
I   有！ （破軍護狼） 
S  有！ （破軍護狼）
Y  無  （λύκος-雪狼‧白沫）
H  有！  （戀風） 
C  無 （戀風）
U  無  （λύκος-雪狼‧白沫）
L  無  （破軍護狼） 
P  有！  （SilverWarSi）
正確解答 —— Anfauglir    
    

“怎麽樣？”老虎笑著說道，“這就是我們的題目呢。剛才那只是熱身，接下來才是重頭戲，準備好了嗎？”

*第二題：Ｕｒｓｕｓ　ａｒｃｔｏｓ* 

解答表

    Ｆ  無     （破軍護狼）
Ａ  有！ （戀風） 
Ｃ 有！ （Anfauglir）
Ｌ 無 （小嘎） 
Ｅ 無 （破軍護狼）
Ｉ 無 （小嘎）
Ｓ 有！ （Anfauglir） 
正確解答 —— Anfauglir    
    

*第三題：Ａｌｏｐｅｘ　ｌａｇｏｐｕｓ*

解答表

    A 有！ （破軍護狼）
R 無 （Anfauglir） 
S 有！ （破軍護狼/Anfauglir）
正確解答 —— 破軍護狼    
    

*第四題：Ｒｈｉｎｃｏｄｏｎ　ｔｙｐｕｓ* 

解答表

    S 有！ （小嘎）
E 無 （Anfauglir）
N 有！ （破軍護狼）
正確解答 —— Anfauglir    
    
 
*第五題：Ｌｏｘｏｄｏｎｔａ　ａｆｒｉｃａｎａ* 

解答表

    C 有！ （破軍護狼）
I 有！ （λύκος-雪狼‧白沫） 
A 有！ （戀風） 
S 無 （λύκος-雪狼‧白沫）
L 有！ （破軍護狼）
O 有！ （λύκος-雪狼‧白沫） 
R 有！ （破軍護狼）
正確解答 —— Anfauglir    
    

下一題起新增一條規則：
必須點亮(?)*五*種字母後（即同一種字母，不管出現多少次，依然只算作一個）
才能答出最後的正確答案
也算是給大家多一些拼字和尋找答案的時間^^

*第六題：Ａｐｔｅｎｏｄｙｔｅｓ　ｆｏｒｓｔｅｒｉ* 

解答表

    Ｓ　有！　（破軍護狼）
Ａ　有！　（Anfauglir）
Ｏ　有！　（comuser） 
Ｎ　有！　（破軍護狼）
Ｔ　有！　（Anfauglir）
Ｌ　無　（小嘎） 
正確解答 —— Anfauglir    
    

*第七題：Ｃａｒｃｈａｒｏｄｏｎ　ｃａｒｃｈａｒｉａｓ* 

解答表

    Ｓ　有！　（破軍護狼）
Ａ　有！　（λύκος-雪狼‧白沫） 
Ｏ　有！　（λύκος-雪狼‧白沫） 
Ｔ　無　（破軍護狼）
Ｉ　有！　（λύκος-雪狼‧白沫）
Ｐ　無　（Anfauglir） 
Ｄ　有！　（Anfauglir）
Ｃ　有！　（破軍護狼） 
Ｈ　有！　（戀風）
正確解答 —— Anfauglir    
    

*第八題：Ａｌｌｉｇａｔｏｒ　ｓｉｎｅｎｓｉｓ* 

解答表

    Ａ　有！　（小嘎）
Ｂ　無　（破軍護狼） 
Ｎ　有！　（破軍護狼）
Ｃ　無　（戀風） 
 Ｏ　有！　（λύκος-雪狼‧白沫）
Ｓ　有！　（破軍護狼）
Ｅ　有！　（時雨秋幻）
Ｕ　無　（Anfauglir）
正確解答 —— Anfauglir    
    

*第九題：Ｐａｎｔｈｏｌｏｐｓ　ｈｏｄｇｓｏｎｉｉ* 

解答表

    Ｓ　有！　（Anfauglir）
Ｃ　無　（破軍護狼） 
Ａ　有！　（Anfauglir）
Ｎ　有！　（破軍護狼） 
Ｏ　有！　（λύκος-雪狼‧白沫）
Ｐ　有！　（Anfauglir） 
正確解答 —— Anfauglir    
    

*第十題：Ｒａｎｇｉｆｅｒ　ｔａｒａｎｄｕｓ* 

解答表

    Ａ　有！　（破軍護狼）
Ｔ　有！　（Anfauglir） 
Ｎ　有！　（時雨秋幻）
Ｓ　有！　（破軍護狼） 
Ｄ　有！　（破軍護狼）
Ｒ　有！　（Anfauglir）
正確解答 —— 破軍護狼    
    

*第十一題：Ｃｒｙｐｒｉｎｕｓ　ｃａｒｐｉｏｄ* 

解答表

    Ｓ　有！　（破軍護狼）
Ａ　有！　（Anfauglir） 
Ｕ　有！　（時雨秋幻） 
Ｉ　有！　（Anfauglir）
Ｈ　無　（破軍護狼）
Ｒ　有！　（λύκος-雪狼‧白沫）
Ｌ　無　（戀風） 
Ｔ　無　（破軍護狼） 
Ｐ　有！　（時雨秋幻）
Ｅ　無　（Anfauglir） 
Ｏ　有！　（破軍護狼）
Ｙ　有！　（時雨秋幻）
Ｄ　有！　（Anfauglir） 
正確解答——時雨秋幻    
    

*第十二題：Ｄｒｏｓｏｐｈｉｌａ　ｍｅｌａｎｏｇａｓｔｅｒ* 

解答表

    Ｎ　有！　（破軍護狼）
Ｅ　有！　（戀風）
Ｃ　無　（時雨秋幻）
Ａ　有！　（Anfauglir）
Ｒ　有！　（λύκος-雪狼‧白沫） 
Ｗ　無　（破軍護狼）
Ｓ　有！　（Anfauglir）
Ｉ　有！　（戀風） 
Ｔ　有！　（Anfauglir）

----------


## 戀風

既然羽狼都說可以猜猜了  那我就猜猜看吧

那我猜 D

----------


## 黑月影狼

那我要猜O~感覺母音先下手最有效率XD

----------


## 白狼小沫

所以就來瞎猜吧!
反正也是閒著:3
我猜"A"

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

我猜猜猜猜猜猜猜猜猜猜猜! 
n

----------


## 戀風

猜錯一次   那....這次猜.......
E !!

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

再玩一次,這次是
 I 吧反正可以再猜

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

我猜猜猜猜猜猜猜猜猜猜猜!
s

----------


## 白狼小沫

那我就繼續猜了!!
那...我來猜個Y好了!

----------


## 戀風

那這次猜猜看 H  好了  
AWA(意義不明)

----------


## 戀風

那我再猜=w= 
C 好了
因為被英文常常會有CH的  那我就猜C吧
(打完文章  去看書書)

----------


## 白狼小沫

既然戀風說要來猜個UL
所以我就猜"U"了!

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

三之後有四
L!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

我猜P!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anfauglir

只剩下Panthera tigris了? :3

應該是這個沒錯吧(?

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

R!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 黑月影狼

那這次我猜w好了WWWWWWWWWW

----------


## 白狼小沫

終於等到啦!所以又要開始亂猜了XD
這次還是在猜個"A"吧XD

----------


## wingwolf

恭喜冬狼，完全正確，正是 *Panthera tigris 虎*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


圖片來源： http://pic.zhutou.com/html/201007/10369_3.html

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

更新了,那第二題 f!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 戀風

第二題出現了>w<

那我要搶英文字母第一個 
A!

----------


## Anfauglir

第二題麼...

那就猜看看C吧(?)

----------


## 小嘎

...來猜一下
l好了 oxo (?)

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

E 吧!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 小嘎

居然沒有L阿...(遠目

不知道i有沒有 (?

----------


## Anfauglir

嗯... 那這次改S吧，
雖然大概可以預想會出現在無關緊要的位置(?)

----------


## Anfauglir

Ursus arctos.

就這樣猜吧！

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

n!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

猜O  好了 0 0................

----------


## wingwolf

再次恭喜冬狼解答正確，就是 *Ursus arctos 棕熊*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


圖片來源： http://baike.baidu.com/albums/17209/5063669.html#301646$7d9893109b07f54c203f2e19    
    


抱歉剛才突然卡超久……

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

A!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!第三題

----------


## Anfauglir

第三題，先來個R看看吧:3 (?

(準備回宿舍先問一個看看) [jcdragon-tail-faster]

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

更新了,那........S !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(把這貼子delete 吧,冬狼已經答s了)

----------


## Anfauglir

噢，看來俺沒梗了（？）

好吧那就老樣子猜個S看看能不能矇中一點點（疑）

----------


## 小嘎

我猜Acinonyx jubatus（X）

（後補：我沒看到長度的提示qqqqqqqq

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

我知道答案了,是 Alopex lagopus 

北極狐

----------


## wingwolf

？！這也太快了吧，才一個字母的線索就答出來了  :Very Happy:  
沒錯正是* Alopex lagopus北極狐*，恭喜破軍護狼^^

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


圖片來源： http://baike.baidu.com/albums/65875/65875.html#0$f2deb48f8c5494eeff81bf512df5e0fe98257ed2

----------


## 小嘎

第四題了 （嚼
那就先S吧：3 （？

----------


## Anfauglir

好快啊WWWWWWW
好吧接著就第四題吧，嗯…

老樣子從母音開始，E？  :jcdragon-tired:

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

n!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anfauglir

Then…。

Rhincodon Typus

那就老樣子試試看這個吧：３（搖尾）

----------


## wingwolf

冬狼這太強了啊XDD，再一次完全正確，正是*Rhincodon typus 鯨鲨*
一點無關緊要的小提醒，學名中種加詞（第二個單詞）的首字母必須小寫~
現存最大的魚嘛，因此巨圖注意——

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


圖片來源： http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tibur%C3%B3n_ballena

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

c!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 白狼小沫

大家都好強喔QAQ!!!
我還是慢慢猜好了....
這次猜"I"

----------


## 戀風

甚麼  冬狼解這麼快喔
那我要猜A

----------


## 白狼小沫

S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

L!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 白狼小沫

O!!
我不懂學名所以只能瞎猜X3

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

R!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anfauglir

這次感覺比較麻煩一些呢…：３
好吧繼續對答案看看。（疑）

Loxodonta africana

（這次有記得種名要小寫了  :jcdragon-drool:  ）

----------


## wingwolf

說是麻煩，結果冬狼一如既往地很強大啊^^
沒錯就是 *Loxodonta africana 非洲象*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


圖片來源： http://tupian.hudong.com/s/%E8%B1%A1.../xgtupian/4/10


下一題有新增的小規則了~

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anfauglir

新題目新規則麼…好的～（笑）

那就從母音A穩穩地開始吧。 [jcdragon-tail-faster]

----------


## comuser

o????????????????????????????

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

n!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anfauglir

那這次試試看T吧……：３。

不管如何這次看起來會長上不少（？

----------


## 小嘎

再猜一次L好了
（雖然槓龜很多次了

----------


## Anfauglir

那這次……？（望著提示群）

Aptenodytes forsteri

嗯，大概是這個吧，都出來這麼多字了？（炸）

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

i!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## wingwolf

冬狼好樣的(?)，沒錯就是 *Aptenodytes forsteri 帝企鵝*
話說這一次字母點亮得好快~^^

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


圖片來源： http://blog.163.com/suiying1222@126/...1052714555227/

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 白狼小沫

A!!剛午睡完就來猜了感覺好累(哈欠

----------


## 白狼小沫

結論:A好像必中?
好吧!幾然對了那繼續猜!!
這次猜O

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

t!話說回來,wingwolf,還剩下多少題?

----------


## 白狼小沫

I!!!!還有就是....今天是18號羽狼一直都打錯了......(我也一直忘記說)

----------


## Anfauglir

喔喔喔：3

那這次試試看P？
不知道後面還有幾題呢…（思）

----------


## Anfauglir

呃，結果槓龜麼…  :jcdragon-tired:  


不然這次試試看D吧…。（扶額）
這次亮字母的速度好慢（？

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

C!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 戀風

我要猜H!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anfauglir

那就…總結吧。 ：3

Carcharodon carcharias

應該是這個了？（思考）

----------


## wingwolf

冬狼GJ，再一次正解 *Carcharodon carcharias 大白鲨*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


圖片來源： http://user.qzone.qq.com/383171631/blog/1243406325


話說題目數量嘛，理論上無極限，因爲活動期間大家不可能把所有動物都過一遍（哎？~）
很抱歉之前日期一直弄錯（掩面）……

----------


## 小嘎

好吧
反正繼續A看看吧:3 (?

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

b!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

那N!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 戀風

C~~~ 
我這次要猜C~~~~

----------


## 白狼小沫

總覺得我都只會猜那幾個字母XP
這次猜"O"

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

S！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！

----------


## 時雨秋幻

先從母音入手的話....
就先猜e好了OA O

----------


## Anfauglir

喔喔喔，這次的題目感覺難度大為上升呢：3
看來羽狼大概知道要怎麼不讓狼馬上找到答案了
總之另一邊算是答題完了，就回來這邊繼續努力吧。（笑）

母音都猜了三個，所以我繼續猜第四個，U？  :jcdragon-@@:

----------


## Anfauglir

嗯－這次大概不會有問題了：3

Alligator sinensis.

應該是這個吧？  :jcdragon-tea:

----------


## wingwolf

這一次種加詞基本都點亮了呢^^話說sinensis正是“中國的”的意思，很多中國特有種都是這個名字XD
*Alligator sinensis 揚子鳄*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


圖片來源： http://baike.baidu.com/view/9589.htm

----------


## Anfauglir

新的一題，大家也加油吧  :jcdragon-poke:  

這次從和藹可親的S開始。（？）

（說到Sinensis，這個字似乎是以Cina -> Sina -> Sinensis這樣的方式演化的？：3）

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

C!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anfauglir

果不其然出現在無關緊要的位置，這次從母音方向著手看看：3

好吧，試試看A如何？ [jcdragon-tail-faster]

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

n!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 白狼小沫

O!!
冬狼分一點智慧給我啦QAQ!!我都猜不到!!

----------


## Anfauglir

那麼……這次就P看看吧：3

給樓上，事實那種東西上我也沒多少呀……  :wuffer_bawl:

----------


## Anfauglir

雖然在吃飯還是偷偷搶一下  :jcdragon-eat:  

Pantholops hodgsonii

這次又是中國的物種呢~

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

l!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## wingwolf

冬狼不需要搶啊XDD，再一次的完美解答 *Pantholops hodgsonii 藏羚羊*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


圖片來源： http://www.cnwildlife.com/article/sh...?articleid=752


進行到第十題了呢，這一次題目簡單一些，大家加油^^

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

A!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anfauglir

好吧接著就是客串時間了:P （？）

首先從看起來沒什麼地位的T先來：3

其實剛剛我跟銀狼嘯月是討論說我們火鍋吃完以後再看有沒有狼來回，沒有的話就直接把答案吃了 [jcdragon-tail-faster]

----------


## 時雨秋幻

這次就來個n好了
樓上冬狼的猜題速度真的好恐怖....(O|

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

d!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anfauglir

這次就來個R吧。 [jcdragon-tail-faster] 

看目前解字母的速度總覺得答案呼之欲出了：3？
所以大夥加油吧\OWO/

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

Rangifer tarandus

----------


## wingwolf

恭喜破軍護狼解答成功^^ 正是 *Rangifer tarandus 馴鹿*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


圖片來源： http://www.gettyimages.cn/showmid/477111/stone


順便(?)： http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=57545

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anfauglir

十一題了啊～
好吧，先來個投資報酬率最高的A！


話說回來出題範圍還真的滿廣的～：3
從虎到熊然後下了海，接著是馴鹿啊～  :jcdragon-tea:

----------


## 時雨秋幻

這次就...u好了

上一題難得開了不少，但是手腳還是比不上其他獸OTL

----------


## Anfauglir

這次開的速度明顯慢了不少呢：3
所以繼續猜猜看還有什麼可以用的字母–– [jcdragon-tail-faster] 

母音，I如何？

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

H!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 白狼小沫

我回家了!!!!(開始亂猜意味)
阿...這次猜個R好了

----------


## 戀風

每次都忘記回來看活動
冬狼跟護狼都好強喔O口O!

那我這次猜 L

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

T,可惡我要上課沒法查,
本題只好由你答了，冬狼

----------


## 時雨秋幻

就猜出現率也很高的P吧
沒想到這次進度反而慢了許多？

----------


## Anfauglir

to樓上：之後的題目就交給別獸吧，我Pass :P

感覺好一陣子沒回來這串了，這次照慣例猜個穩穩的母音，

[E]？  [jcdragon-tail-faster] 
絕對不是什麼括弧E的(?)

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

我再努力,那o吧,反正也差不多了

----------


## 時雨秋幻

這次試看看y好了。

都開三分之二了還是猜不出來嗎（遠目）

----------


## Anfauglir

看來答案呼之欲出，這次真的拖了很久W

最後猜猜看這個D吧…。（？）

----------


## 時雨秋幻

cryprinus carpiod

----------


## wingwolf

恭喜時雨秋幻解答正確，沒錯就是 *Cryprinus carpiod 錦鯉*
話說原來觀賞物種很難猜？

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


圖片來源： http://baike.baidu.com/view/15591.htm


To 冬狼：
這就是動物的神奇，上天入海遁地無處不在無所不能啊XD
倒是我一直再考慮要不要加上實驗物種乃至古生物(?!) XDD

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

什麼,還有題目,那從n開始吧!

----------


## 戀風

老是忘記回來繼續猜題
那我就 E 吧

----------


## 時雨秋幻

這次的字頗長呢OAO...（望題目）
就先猜C好了~

----------


## Anfauglir

那就跟風猜個A吧，好像從母音開始比較穩（？）

（其實大概只是個狼龜毛 [jcdragon-tail-faster]

----------


## 白狼小沫

R~~~~~~~~
然後去吃飯(哪招

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

W,我喜歡W,這次一定要中阿!

----------


## Anfauglir

前面猜五個出四個啊～這樣子只好繼續猜字母了？：3

這次就來看看老樣子的S吧－
（雖然大概又是在無關緊要的位置上：3）

題外話，俺現在開始就都只提供字母上的協助了，所以之後其他獸也多多加油吧！ :P

----------


## 戀風

那這次猜猜I 好了 (專攻母音)OwO

----------


## Anfauglir

糟糕都忘記回來這篇了（艸）
總之這次大家繼續加把勁不要讓線索斷啦WWW"

總覺得會有T，所以就猜看看T吧！

----------


## wingwolf

活動結束，直接公布這最後一題的答案。
這大概會是最難的一題吧，比地球另一端的帝企鵝、數量稀少的揚子鳄、人工飼養的錦鯉，都要難。
因爲這個物種的一些成員，一輩子都生活在狹小到難以想象的空間裏。
向他們致敬吧——
*Drosophila melanogaster 黑腹果蠅*

順帶一提黑腹果蠅的拉丁名曾是某一次考試的題目，當然那一次沒有任何提示~~

感謝各位積極地參與XDD

----------

